# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Wi-Fi USB TP-Link и Windows XP

## RusL1k

Всем привет. В общем у меня такой вопрос: После установки драйверов на Wi-Fi Usb адаптер - TP-LINK TL-WN322G, у меня немного изменяется интерфейс системы, а именно - при нажатии ctrl+alt+del появляется не такое окно, как до установки драйвера (там есть кнопочки Завершение работы, выход из системы...) и при запуске wndows, перед окном приветсвия появляется окно с вводом Пользователя и пароля (такое же как при удаленном управлении компьютером). Прошу помощи.

----------


## Cheechako

Драйверы сами по себе такого не делают ;) - это причуда от создания сетевого подключения (см. "Панель управления - > "Учётные записи", например http://forum.windowsfaq.ru/archive/i...p/t-61398.html ).

----------

